# In Nomine Imperator - Ecclesiarchy Roleplay - IC



## rodmillard (Mar 23, 2010)

_Sister Magdalen sat in the antechamber to the Cardinal's office. She absent mindedly drummed the fingers of her bionic hand on the hard wood of the bench, but the noise was still too unfamiliar, so she stopped.

To take her mind off the summons, she looked at the other supplicants waiting to see the Cardinal. She recognised a Celestian Superior of the Order of the Bloody Rose - she had been on duty the night the relics went missing. And the middle aged priest, Father Cato - he had been given leave to study the relics less than a month ago; had he returned his vault key? She couldn't remember. The Guardsman in the corner had not been on duty that night ... then she noticed the rank insignia on his armour - although he had not been standing guard, perhaps he was in command of those who were.

The thought occurred to her that in these circumstances the Cardinal would not be holding normal audiences, and she looked more intently at the other figures in the room. One was a priest - heavily built, and from off world judging by his unusual vestments. The other was a Sister of the Valorous Heart - no, not a Sister. Judging by the insignia, and the neural whip at her hip, she was a Mistress of the Sisters Repentia. 

Sweet Emperor, anything but that...

Her thoughts were interrupted as the outer door opened. The wizened form of Reverend Mother Sulwyn glided into the room, followed by a darker, more sinister figure. She instantly recognised the bones adorning his strange armour as being human. His most arresting feature, however, was his eyes - or the lack of them - twin crystaline lenses flickered in the dark sockets beneath his hood. Given the ornate power weapon strapped across his back, the newcomer could only be an assassin of the Moritat.

The Reverend mother commanded the assassin to wait here, which did nothing to improve Sister Magdalen's confidence. Then the old woman knocked twice on the inner door before she went in, sealing the audience chamber behind her and leaving the strange group alone together..._

***​
You have all been summoned to attend the Cardinal's office to discuss the disappearance of the Relics of St Helena. You have a few minutes to talk amongst yourselves, make introductions, or discuss the matter before you meet with Cardinal Alban.

I will reply to any questions as Sister Magdalen, but otherwise the next update will be on Tuesday, when you will be called in to see the Cardinal.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Aldornia Elvira stood in the office patiently waiting for the arrival of the Cardinal. Yet she was not the only one there, several other sisters had also been summoned. An assassin has also been summoned plus several other male figures, probably priests or body guards. Elvira had little contact with those who were not her sisters and had little contact with fellow sisters who were not part of her ordo. When ever she did have contact with someone who was outside of her order it was usually a Sister Hospitaller. Yet here she was alone, surrounded by strangers who she never met, many of them not even fellow sisters. This mission would be a strange one and would lead this mission? Would the Cardinal himself lead the mission or did he have someone else coming to take command? Aldorina then decided to stop her train of thought. Instead she placed her faith in the Emperor and began to say a prayer within her own thoughts.


----------



## Amoeba Bait (May 31, 2010)

*In the meeting room: Cato Sanctus*

Revered Father Cato Sanctus ajusted his position for the fourth time in as many minutes, the high back wooden chair was uncomfotable and devoid oven even a cusion.
_"Surely the Cardianal would understand the needs of an old man such as myself"_ he muttered to himself.

Cato's left hand twitched, the augmentic fingers could often move of their own accord. Cato opened and closed his hand, streching what muscle was left and re-calibrating the bionic replacements. with every contraction, a faint whir of the motors would sound out, peircing through the silence. 

Cato stopped and glared around the room. 
_"I've known Feral Worlders who have been able to maintain a better conversation than this"_ he said quietly (or so he hoped), and he went back to fiddling with his replacment fingers.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Kal-El stood in the right side corner of the room. He was kind of annoyed by the fact that no one even tried to start a discusion, not that he could nor care less for it, and then there was the fact that the people in the room seemed to be divided into a few groups, all sticking together, not wanting to make contact with anyone else.

"_Damn... Is anyone here ready to start a damn discusion folks? Heh? Well, if not then I will..._ He asked, and waited for a reply. No one replied, so he begun one; "_Well... By the Emperor, this is probably the ugliest room I have ever seen... Does anyone agree?_"


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

(OCC Ok, so I lied, I won't post last, and I might speak...opps!)

Reverend Mother Sulwyn and Nahum walked walked silently through the corridors leading to the audience chamber. Few sparse words had pasted between the two and Nahum liked it that way. The old woman was unpleasant to talk to, and was far to stuck up about her holy devotion to the God-Emperor for Nahum's liking. *Pious half-breeds* Nahum had thought as the old woman had prattled on about how the relics of some forgotten saint had been stolen and it was a stain on her honour and various other pieces of information that he had long since ceased paying attention to. Once she had expended her sermon on him she had lead him to the conference room and not spoken much since, for Nahum had dignified her words with little more than a grunt of inclination of his head. This clearly frustrated the woman who was used to a measure of respect from her subjects, but Nahum was above such crude hierarchy. His service was to the Imperial Inquisition and the God-Emperor himself. Little else mattered.

As the unlikely pair stepped over the thresh-hold into the room, Nahum's eyes flickered quickly around the room, noting all the possibly escape routes, area's densest in shadows and the faces of each individual in this room. He moved silently into a corner with the most shadow, only his twin sapphires of eyes piercing the darkness. One of the figures, an old man, sat down a mumbled about how Feral worlders could make better conversation. This was said at a level that most people might not have been able to hear, but to Nahum he could hear it as if he was shouting it in his ear. Swiftly and gracefully, Nahum drew a short dagger, perfectly balanced for throwing. The glint of its razor sharp blade and the subtle wisp of it slicing through the air was the only warning before it impacted the chair just above the man's shoulder and next to his ear. A look of shock came across the mans face and Nahum bounded across the room in a few strides of aerobatic and deadly grace. He gently prized the dagger out of the chair and hissed almost silently in his ear "You would rather be in a room of Feral worlders, trust me" As he drew back over the man he smiled cruelly and menacingly. This was nothing personal against the man, but everyone here needed to fear him and know what he was capable of. 

As he walked back to his chosen corner, he answered the other man who seemed irritated with the people in the room. His voice was sharp and crisp, but at the same time quiet and graceful. "No. I once assassinated a senior captain of the Emperor's Children. His room was a unnatural distortion of colours and lights and lights and sounds. It was perverse imitation of nature, but oddly beautiful on another dimensional level, one that no human should be a able to perceive, and yet existed all the same. Never before nor since have I seen such sights and heard such sounds, but his life music was ended at the edge of my blade." He looked around from his dark haven and the men and women looked horrified to hear of such terrible things and Nahum delighted in it. "I could go on, tell you of other horrors, but by the look on your faces, I would imagine you would rather me not. But believe me, when you have seen such things and witnessed horrors as I have, you care not for the petty trifles of men..." inclining his head towards the old man, who's eyes strayed away from his piercing mechanical gaze, "...nor for the, by comparison , beautiful architecture of a church of his holiness. You realize, service, service in his name, is the only important him, and those who fail to see such a thing are worthy of only one fate" And with that Nahum fell silent and basked in the fear and wonderment he had created in this humble room and was content once more to remain silent and let the other mull over their petty conversations...


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

She was alone, veiled in despair, entrenched in failure.

Her failure, her self worth as vacant as the stone plinth that had once supported holy relics. 

Yet it had been replaced by a burning flame, an unyielding desire to prove herself. She had not failed, it had to be an inside job. it had to be, surely her sisters had not failed her, or had she failed them.

Had she missed a critical sign, a small portent that could have prevented this. She was sure she had not, repeatedly she turned over her actions in her mind, yet she had found no fault. 

Now she had to know, she had to find out if she had failed. She had to....

Repent

She had been paying for her crimes since she reached this boring shit hole of a shrine world. Punished for crimes she could not understand, the ends justified the means. Yet she was punished, removed from service, beaten and humiliated every day, her fate in the hands of the repentia.

She looked through her eyes, felt them focus upon a long sinuous mass of cords and fibres, sparks of blue lightening jumped between the twitch mass.

She smelled the seering stench of flagellated skin, felt the brutal strokes across her back, felt the desire to scream, howl and beat at the air, to turn upon her attacker, rip her face off.

Yet she held it all in, refused to make a sound, felt the lashes across her back become more frenzied as her torturer tried to smash the resiliance from her body. 

They had tried and failed, for she could see no crime and that made her a stone.

This stone had bled, tears had trickled down her cheeks forced from her, yet she had not screamed, held in the gasping sob of despair.

She would not give them the satisfaction, they cared not for her innocence

The mistresses eyes seem to pierce her though those celestial orbs peered in another direction. Her own repentence was coming, that was the only reason for a mistress, her failings would be punished.

If she had failed.

She clung to that If

It was her salvation, her get out clause.She would find the traitor and return these relics, prove herself innocent and prove her methods correct. The ends justify the means. 

There was general chitter chatter in the room. A blade flashed across her vision and she turned to see a new figure within the room. His voice hissed with menace, his movements laced with a deadly cruelty as the blade slapped into the wood with a dull thunk.

Kay rolled her eyes, she couldn't match the assassin in a straight fight but for some reason she wasn't terrified.

She had never strayed from a fight, never been one to back down and somehow she had always come out alive.

Against an astartes she had nearly died, the bastard had escaped with the lives of several sisters, yet she had survived pulled herself back to the medicae, bleeding and delirous, ranting about a bastard in blue and gold. 

She had spent 3 days on drips, tubes clearing her of foul toxins and infections, machines holding her on the brink. Yet she had survived.

Was an assassin more powerful than an astartes?

Who knew, both were stronger than her, yet survival gave one a sense of omnipotence that was difficult to quash.

She wasn't sure what possessed her. Yet she pushed foward slightly and yawned loudly.

"Finished tough guy" she rolled her eyes

"Personally i dont give a rats ass what you've killed or seen, they say those that act tough are covering other insecurities"

She stared pointedly in a downwards direction, her lips twitching as she turned to the room at large

"What i want to know is how the bastards got in and out without being seen over the surveillance."

She snarled, her face twisting

"Thats what I'm here to find out. We're going to find the bastards that did this and bring them to book. Thats all that matters, not whether were big bad and scary or the room is pretty."

She fixed the assassin with a stare, hard and merciless. Her fists were balled, the tom boy within her itched for a fight... come on then tough guy lets see what you've got. I'll survive... i always do


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

"Well...by the Emperor this is probably the ugliest room I have ever seen...does anyone agree?" Kal said

"I must say I have to agree with you Kal" Jack said stepping into the room with a thud from his hammer hitting the floor punching a hole in the silence of the room. Jack walked up to Kal and held out a hand. "It is nice to see you again my child, how has your battles fared since we saw each other last?"


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Nahum looked up sharply and met the volatile sister's gaze. He had seen worse, but a raging inferno burned beneath those glassy, organic, eyes. Nahum had no such trouble. His body language was measured perfectly, only displaying what only what he wanted to show. There was no window in his eyes to his emotions either, they were cold mechanical pieces of equipment, just as much as his swords and grenades were. _"Finished tough guy"_ was the sharp response. Nahum chuckled almost silently to himself, he knew he was laughing at her, but no one outside his corner would hear the subtle grumble of his laugh. Still, the ignorant girl continued _"Personally I don't give a rats ass what you've killed or seen, they say those that act tough are covering other insecurities"_ Nahum almost let out a powerful laugh that would have reverberated all around this room. What did this whelp know of service or pain. Nothing! She pranced around trying to assert a nameless authority that came with her being a member of the Adeptus Soratis. But it was swallowed by the darkness that hugged Nahum like a quilt. He was above such petty mortals who considered themselves worthy of praise or respect. No one was, for they all failed their master, and this one was no different. Still, a glimmer of pride shone for an instant that this youth could so easily dismiss his kills, his offerings to his master, the God-Emperor. Still, it was suppressed in an instant, not allowed to show it's face to the members of his audience. _"What i want to know is how the bastards got in and out without being seen over the surveillance."_ The child's face twisted, and then Nahum made the connection. The older woman had mentioned a Sister Kay that had let the thief slip past. It was her fault. Oh, he could play on that, he could play on that so well. _"Thats what I'm here to find out. We're going to find the bastards that did this and bring them to book. Thats all that matters, not whether were big bad and scary or the room is pretty."_ 

The young girl fixed him a stare that he returned more as a measure of sizing his opponent up, than of actual threat. This child could be broken in a matter of seconds, before her slow limbs could even react. Such frailty was sad for Nahum to behold. This child genuinely thought she could stand against a mighty assassin of the Mortait. Once again, Nahum ventured out from his shadow blanket and walked straight up to the wayward 'sister' as they were called. His voice was soft, like velvet, but concealed beneath it's softness was a dagger meant to pierce this sisters conscious. Her body was under the protection of the Imperial cult and his organisation, but her soul and her mental confidence and integrity, that was his for the taking and breaking. "Well, well, well, brave words from a girl who failed her order, isn't that right? Your the reason why we are here right? If you had done your job, we could all be attending more worthy duty." Nahum chuckled quietly once again, her body language was a mess, and his was controlled. He knew how she would react from her increased rate of breathing and slight twitching of her muscles. "I can't imagine what it must be like to fail your order, your life. They have given you everything, and you have returned to them with failure." Nahum took one more step in, invading the sisters personal space. There were only inches between the pairs chest, and had these to been a different circumstances, the two might have been confused for lovers exchanging a look of passion, the gulf was so small. But no, no one could mistake the feelings between these two as anything other than hostility. "Know this Sister Kay..." The 's'es in his words were forced through so they sounded like a serpent hissing "...your body is under the protection of the Ecclesiarchy, and therefore the Inquisition, and therefore I am forbidden to lay a hand on you unless provoked. But I have killed men and women for lesser insults. But, as you are clearly incompetent and have know clue of subtlety of infiltration, and as much as you hate me, you need me. So go on, try and fight me, but I swear to the God-Emperor, I will break you before you can even touch me" This was only going to end one way, Kay would submit. Either out of a shred of self-preservation, or because Nahum forced her to, but either way, there was only one way this would end...


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Elvira watch as her teammates began to argue and bicker among each other. It was mainly between an Assassin and a fellow sister. Out of all of them she would not expect them to be the first to argue among each other. Then the assassin began to move closer to the sister and began to provoke her to fight. “Enough, both of you, unless you want too join the ranks of the Acro-flagellants and Sisters Repentia. Sister I would expect one such as you to be more composed. You shouldn’t be starting such pointless debates. Remember hatred is the Emperor greatest gift to humanity; do not waste a gift by using it to fight an ally. As for you assassin, you disappoint me. You’re attitude is more of a street thug then an assassin. Also no one is truly needed here; we can all be replaced, including me. Also do not speak of her failure, for that is the task reserved for the Mistress and Canoness of her order. Now enough of this pointless bickering, save your hatred for the heretic, the mutant and the traitor.” said Elvira as she watch the two and waited for both of them to back down.


----------



## Amoeba Bait (May 31, 2010)

Cato was still wating for his heart rate to return to normal after the assissins balde was dislloged from his chair; when he heard the heated discussion between Sister Kay and Nahum. 

_I am forbidden to lay a hand on you unless provoked. But I have killed men and women for lesser insults._ hissed the Assassin.

_Surely just a show of force. He wouldnt dare touch a servant of the Emperor in this company._ thought the Priest.

Cato then heard Mistress Elvira utter, frankly the most useful information he had heard all day. _Remember hatred is the Emperor greatest gift to humanity; do not waste a gift by using it to fight an ally._

Cato, sensing a moment of opertunity rose and walked to the middle of the room. He acticvated the hololithic plate in his forearm and opened one of the many holo-files stored within. He rose his right arm in order to invoke silence upon the room. Cato Sanctus then began, in his commanding if frail voice to quote Imperial Scripture.

*"Lay a fire within your soul and another between your hands, and let both be your weapons. Smite the alien. Cast out the mutant. Abhore the wytch. 
One is faith and the other is victory and neither may ever be put out. The words of the faithful are the mountains. But the deeds of the faithful are the world. *

Cato hoped that the members of the room would simply listen to his words and learn to co-exist in the service of the Emperor.

He spoke the word of the Emperor. He preached his teachings. He awaited the calm of the room to be restored. He hoped for prayers of repentance to follow.\

He could olny hope.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

The assassin advanced upon her, his steps sauntering, the clatter of his footsteps resonating a deadly echo.

Kay wasn't phased, the pulsing irritation leading new strength to her brave soul.

Then he spoke, long hissing s's and daring horrific words.

"Well, well, well, brave words from a girl who failed her order, isn't that right? Your the reason why we are here right? If you had done your job, we could all be attending more worthy duty. I can't imagine what it must be like to fail your order, your life. They have given you everything, and you have returned to them with failure."

Her fists balled, her muscles trembling her face turning into a snarl of bright white teeth at the assassin. Yet he spoke once more and a cold paralysis seemed to take over her muscles. She wanted to strike to lash out yet something held her back, an internal fear? or an internal sense of self preservation?

Yet she hadn't failed, not yet it had not been proven.. this assassin knew nothing, he had only just arrived. It could have been an inside job... it had to have been or else he was right. she had failed.

And if she had failed.. she would die before she let the artefacts get away.

Her eyes focused back on the assassin and she realised he was speaking again

"Know this Sister Kay..." "...your body is under the protection of the Ecclesiarchy, and therefore the Inquisition, and therefore I am forbidden to lay a hand on you unless provoked. But I have killed men and women for lesser insults. But, as you are clearly incompetent and have know clue of subtlety of infiltration, and as much as you hate me, you need me. So go on, try and fight me, but I swear to the God-Emperor, I will break you before you can even touch me" 


Sister Kay was, contrary to popular belief, not stupid, not a dumb piece of muscle. It was not a deliberate illusion, her mind and muscle seemed to be mutually exclusive. 

Yet something in the assassins words had awakened her intelligence, perhaps being in a fight she knew she couldn't win. Nay that could not be it, she had know from the moment she had set eyes upon the corrupted astartes it was a fight she couldn't win, yet she had charged anyway, charged because it was her duty, her purpose. The fight was a bonus, the challenge was an advantage, so that wasn't it.

Suddenly she was laughing long and hard, her voice shrill and singsong.
"I will break you" that was what he wanted, he wanted to break her mentally. He couldn't touch her but he could hit her where she was strongest.

Her mind was strongest, her body futilely weak compared to his. That was why she survived, why she won through when others fell. Her mind believed she could do anything, and he intended to crush that feeling, to break her body and soul.

Her laughter rang round the room drowning the protests of the interrogator and the eldery man from her mind. She cared very little there would be no fight now. 

She saw the truth.

"Infiltration" she gasped, between long pealing laughs, her hands slapping her knees " I am your inferior assassin, I do not deny it, you are faster, better trained and older than I. Yet I have more balls than you will ever have. You sneak around and stab your opponents in the back when they aren't looking. I am strong and upright, even when an opponent is stronger than me, I don't back down"

She thrust her face till her nose was touching a broad beaming smile across her face, her fists unclenched, her body relaxed.

"So try and break me, others have tried and still try" she did not glance and the repentia but her words were laced with venom.

Slowly she moved her hand slowly and carefully and tickled his chin like a puppy

"Nice try tough guy, but your going to have to try harder to break me"

She started to turn away before turning back grinning

"I'd turn my back, but I know what you do in that situation"

She stopped before adding

"As for my failure... if I have indeed failed and it was indeed my doing that allowed the relics to be stolen, you will not need to break me. I will be broken upon the rock of my own confidence until the relics are found or death takes me."


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

"_It is nice to see you again my child, how has your battles fared since we saw each other last?_" Kal-El grabbed the mans hand and chock it. 

"_What a pleasant surprise, brother. I did not know that you would accompany us on this task, that the god emperor has sent to us... How has your time been since we last met?_"


----------



## rodmillard (Mar 23, 2010)

Caqrdinal Alban gestured and the maglocks sealing his chamber released. As the doors swung silently open, he surveyed the strange scene in front of him with a mixture of exasperation and cynical humour.

Mother Sulwyn's assassin faced off against Sister Kay - a confrontation that looked as if it would have come to blows, had not Father Cato intervened. The aging scholar was stood between them, his holo-projector displaying passages from the liturgy while he preached a sermon on the virtue of hatred, while Sister Kay's shoulder's shook with laughter - though whether at the priest's sermon or the assassin's posturing he could not tell.

Father Jack was engrossed in some private conversation with Kal-El, pointedly ignoring the increasingly tense situation in the room. Sister Magdalen and Mistress Elvira sat on the sidelines, watching the drama unfold in front of them. If he did not need these people to work together, he would have been inclined to do likewise - but there was no room for petty rivalries in this group, and he intended to make sure that any unspoken conflict stayed that way.

As they turned to look towards him, he discreetly thumbed a control on his staff which activated a hidden amplifier, projecting his normally quiet voice over the din:

"Sisters, Brethren. If you would like to come in, we can begin."


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

_"Infiltration"_ Now here was something the assassin hadn't seen coming. Long peels of laughter, mocking thunder, and the slapping of her legs. Nahum couldn't fathom what was so hilarious. _"I am your inferior assassin, I do not deny it, you are faster, better trained and older than I. Yet I have more balls than you will ever have. You sneak around and stab your opponents in the back when they aren't looking. I am strong and upright, even when an opponent is stronger than me, I don't back down"_ Nahum wanted to stab this girl for her insolence, but knew he couldn't. Stupid bitch, not knowing when to back down. Nahum had faced a large percentage of his opponents in open combat, the infiltration is just helpful to get to them undisturbed. Her face came millimeters from his own, and Nahum stared coldly into the girl's.

_"So try and break me, others have tried and still try"_ *Oh I will* Nahum thought. Most people has an immediate disgust and fear of his cult, and she would learn that it was well placed. Besides, her opinion of him had little relevance to his mission. He had a job to do here, and she would not stop it. Slowly she moved her hand slowly and carefully and tickled his chin like a puppy. _"Nice try tough guy, but your going to have to try harder to break me"_ Nahum fought his natural instinct to grab her hand and break it in half. That would show that insolent whore. But he fought to keep his body posture neutral and not be phased. So far he had remained in control, but this sister was pushing him to his temper's end. The girl started to turn away before adding another snide insult _"I'd turn my back, but I know what you do in that situation"_ She stopped before adding _"As for my failure... if I have indeed failed and it was indeed my doing that allowed the relics to be stolen, you will not need to break me. I will be broken upon the rock of my own confidence until the relics are found or death takes me."_ Nahum was going to lose it before another voice chimed in _"Sisters, Brethren. If you would like to come in, we can begin."_ Nahum waited until all the other members had entered to room before walking in. The doors closed behind him and he was content to wait in the shadow and see what would be said of their mission...


----------



## Amoeba Bait (May 31, 2010)

Cato was about to switch to another of his many psalms and litinies when he heard Alban amplified voice: _Sisters, Brethren. If you would like to come in, we can begin_.

He did not know whether to obey or continue his preaching, as the room was still filled with the tension of hatred. He looked to see Sister Kay laughing hystericly, doubled over. He was unsure why she was in such a state, as she had been in a heated argument with the assassin earlier. 

*Perhaps it was something I said* the elderly man uttered. He shrugged his shoulders and headed back to his seat to grab his staff. 
He then walked towards the meeting room, stopping near Sister Kay, who was grining ear to ear and letting out the occasional laugh.

*Are you touched by maddness Sister?* asked Cato Sanctus, who was sincerly worried for his comrade. *Do you require the Word of The Emperor to heal you sickly mind?* Cato was too engrossed in his sermon to see the real reason behind Kay's outburst of laughter.
*If you require anything Sister Kay, I shall be in the meeting room*.
And with that, Cato Sanctus limped into the meeting room and found a nice comfotable chair in the back row of the circular room.

*Ahhhh.* he sighed in releif after sitting on the padded cushion. *Finnaly. Someone appreciates the needs of an old man such as myself.*
He smiled and rested in comfort, awaitng his orders.


----------



## rodmillard (Mar 23, 2010)

"I hope I do not have to remind you of the Sin of Levity, Sister Kay. Your laughter is most innappropriate."

The wizened form of Mother Sulwyn directs you to a semicircle of comfortable chairs arranged in front of the Cardinal's desk. Even with all of you seated, there will be chairs left empty, so you can sit alone if you wish. It appears not everyone who was summoned has chosen to attend.

The cardinal takes his seat behind the desk; he glances quickly at a datatablet, before he begins.

"Sisters, Brethren, in the early hours of this morning Sister Magdalen discovered that the relics of the Blessed Helena were missing. That does not mean they were stolen last night - when not being used for services, or removed for conservation, the relics are kept in a sealed reliquary box. The box was last opened two weeks ago, when Father Cato returned the artefacts he had been studying; they could have been removed at any time since then, and one of your first tasks will be to find out _when_ the crime was committed.

"I have had our data servitors examine the security logs. The footage of the vault has been corrupted to the point that it does not even show Sister Magdalen's scheduled visit to prepare the relics for this morning's service. We also have a number of unregistered shuttles leaving for the mainland; they were difficult to spot with the number of pilgrim transports arriving daily, but they made the journey three times last week. Any one of them could be connected to the crime, so you will need to investigate them all.

"You each bring unique skills to this investigation: Sister Magdalen is duty bound to recover imperial relics - though not normally in these circumstances - and has the forensic training to gather and analyse evidence for you. Father Cato is one of the foremost experts on the relics themselves, and if anyone can divine the motive for this crime it will be him. Sister Kay and Sergeant Kal-El bring the authority of their orders to this matter - you have my full authority, and may requisition whatever additional services you feel you need. Mistress Elvira will have the duty of interrogating any suspects you find. Father Jack is a visiting pilgrim, and as such is uniquely placed to ask questions of the pilgrims without arrousing suspicion; I also gather that several of the pilgrims who travelled with him have connections that may prove useful if anyone tries to fence the relics. Finally, our ... colleague ... from the Moritat has been hired to provide his considerable skills at stealth and infiltration. You will have little need of them here on the island, but if you pursue the criminals to the mainland they will prove invaluable.

"You will report back to Mother Sulwyn, who will keep me informed of your progress. How do you plan to proceed?"


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

_"I hope I do not have to remind you of the Sin of Levity, Sister Kay. Your laughter is most inappropriate."_ Nahum almost let out a quiet chuckle as Kay was put in her place by her superiors. I did him good to see the whelp subdued so. There was a semi-circle of comfortable seats, and the Cardinal gestured for them to sit, but Nahum opted to stand. The Cardinal looked displeasured, but continued regardless. Offhandedly, Nahum noticed that the seat he had chose not to occupy was not the only one vacant. Evidently, some who had been asked to atttend had rejected their 'invite'. _"Sisters, Brethren, in the early hours of this morning Sister Magdalen discovered that the relics of the Blessed Helena were missing. That does not mean they were stolen last night - when not being used for services, or removed for conservation, the relics are kept in a sealed reliquary box. The box was last opened two weeks ago, when Father Cato returned the artefacts he had been studying; they could have been removed at any time since then, and one of your first tasks will be to find out when the crime was committed."_ Nahum was tempted to asked who had overseen the Father returning the relics, or indeed that the relics returned were the genuine articles. However, despite his contempt at the easy loss of such precious relics, he assumed that they could confidently declare that the genuine relics had be returned.

_"I have had our data servitors examine the security logs. The footage of the vault has been corrupted to the point that it does not even show Sister Magdalen's scheduled visit to prepare the relics for this morning's service. We also have a number of unregistered shuttles leaving for the mainland; they were difficult to spot with the number of pilgrim transports arriving daily, but they made the journey three times last week. Any one of them could be connected to the crime, so you will need to investigate them all."_ Nahum spoke this time, a simple question, but one he thought needed to be asked. "Cardinal, when does the the corruption of the security data start and end? If we investigate that time period, and then if that proves fruitless, we should expand our search. It will save us time we don't have to spare." the cardinal answered and Nahum simply nodded in response, satisfied with the answer.

_"You each bring unique skills to this investigation: Sister Magdalen is duty bound to recover imperial relics - though not normally in these circumstances - and has the forensic training to gather and analyse evidence for you. Father Cato is one of the foremost experts on the relics themselves, and if anyone can divine the motive for this crime it will be him. Sister Kay and Sergeant Kal-El bring the authority of their orders to this matter - you have my full authority, and may requisition whatever additional services you feel you need. Mistress Elvira will have the duty of interrogating any suspects you find. Father Jack is a visiting pilgrim, and as such is uniquely placed to ask questions of the pilgrims without arrousing suspicion; I also gather that several of the pilgrims who travelled with him have connections that may prove useful if anyone tries to fence the relics. Finally, our...colleague"_ Nahum chuckled silently to himself in his head at how the Cardinal refused to say *assassin* and tried desperatly to find another way to discribe him. _"...from the Moritat has been hired to provide his considerable skills at stealth and infiltration. You will have little need of them here on the island, but if you pursue the criminals to the mainland they will prove invaluable."_

_"You will report back to Mother Sulwyn, who will keep me informed of your progress. How do you plan to proceed?"_ "I will run the gauntlet, I will try every technique in my considerable arsenal to find anyway it would have been possible for the thief to break in and steal the relics from the outside. That will make it easier to divine if it was an inside or outside job." Nahum had nothing more to add so once again fell silent and waited to see what other questions would be asked and how the others would proceed...


----------



## rodmillard (Mar 23, 2010)

The Cardinal Nodded at the Assassin's question:

"The corruption of the logs begins 12 days ago, but at that point it is merely fogging on the video recordings. It worsened over time, to the point that one week ago only static was recorded. We believe the live feed to the Guard compound was unaffected, which is why it was not noticed at the time, but all recordings are useless."


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

"I hope I do not have to remind you of the Sin of Levity, Sister Kay. Your laughter is most innappropriate."

Kay fought not to roll her eyes yet the Cardinal's attentions had brought her back to earth, the assassin's idiocies wrenched for her minds., Instead she bowed her head murmering

"I apologise mother, I will control myself better in future"

She began to move forth, her previous indescretions blotted from her mind though they were brought back by the quiet words of Father Cato

"Are you touched by maddness Sister? Do you require the Word of The Emperor to heal you sickly mind?"

She could not help but grin as the wizened man made his way into the audience chamber parking himself upon a padded chair with a sigh of comfort 

"If it is madness to stand up against the strong then indeed i am insane Father"

Yet now the cardinal deigned to speak and she chose to focus her attentions upon him listening eagerly to his words, her mind immediately focusing upon the tampered security footage. That was a job for her, her sisters new this island inside out, yet still considering her previous indiscretions it was best to be totally open with her thoughts.

"My curiosity lingers upon this footage. I believe my order can discover the cause of this disruption and if we can trace he who disrupted it, we can trace those that stole it and thus the artefacts themselves"

"However if the live guard footage was undisturbed surely somebody was watching the footage, and would have seen all who entered and left the vault, this would make our job easier if that was investigated."

"Other than that, the key to the reliquary boxes need to be accounted for. You said last opened two weeks ago? Is that officially, or is it possible for others to enter the room without official knowledge?"

She paused her mind running onwards

"I doubt the objects would be fenced here, its too close to the crime seems to me like too much of a risk. Thus these shuttles are a priority, especially if we can use them in conjunction with a definite time for the crime"

"Myself I will concentrate upon the footage and see where it leads me"


----------



## Amoeba Bait (May 31, 2010)

Cato Sanctus pondered deeply about the issue at hand.

Kay said something to spark a thought in the Preists mind_Thus these shuttles are a priority, especially if we can use them in conjunction with a definite time for the crime_

Cato rose. _It may be important to seek the shuttle records, in order to determine the passanger logs during the time of the corrupt files._


----------

